# tiger barb question



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

hi all,

I wanted to know if putting 5 tiger barbs and 2 mickey mouse platies in a 10 gallon tank would be ok? i have a big cave that the fish can swim through like a hiding spot, and a couple of fake plants


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

No, that will not work. 5 tiger barbs, if bought very small would only be temporary in a 10 gallon tank. Tiger barbs are too aggressive to mix with platys, they will chew them up quickly, and in a 10 gallon tank, even quicker.

When looking to stock a tank its vital that you do your research on the species, look at aggression levels as well as adult sizes. Always figure your stocking limits based on the adult sizes the fish will get to be as they grow/mature to avoid overstocking and the multitude of problems that it can bring. 

The other note, if you decide to keep platys (or other livebearers), if you only wish for 2 of a species be sure they are the same sex. Live bearers should not be paired as 1 male/1female in any size tank due to their breeding habits.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

I agree with BettaBaby 100%.
Tiger barbs can be very nasty, especially in smaller numbers and tanks.
In my opinion tiger barbs are best at being dither fish in large cichlid tanks, or in a solo large tank. In the right size tank and in the right enviornment, tiger barbs are a beautiful sight when schooling. But in a 10 gallon will bring devistation. 
If you want barbs, try a nicer and smaller species, like cherry barb...even though in a 10 gal 5 cherry barbs would be all you could really put in it in my opinion.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with Dawn and Amanda. We have fish profiles here, second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page; if the fish name (scientific or common) is exactly the same in a post it will be shaded and you can then click it to see the profile, example Tiger Barb. The info there will explain what has been mentioned.

Byron.


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

Byron said:


> I agree with Dawn and Amanda. We have fish profiles here, second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page; if the fish name (scientific or common) is exactly the same in a post it will be shaded and you can then click it to see the profile, example Tiger Barb. The info there will explain what has been mentioned.
> 
> Byron.




ok so i ended up just getting 4 platys and a cory for the 10 gallon. i know that is ok right?!


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

ruby716 said:


> ok so i ended up just getting 4 platys and a cory for the 10 gallon. i know that is ok right?!


Yeah that is okay as far as stocking goes. However, it depends on what kind of cory you got if you will be able to have enough, as cories like groups of a minimum of 4-6. In a 10 gal I would think you might be able to get 3 in there safely...as 3 is better than one for their group prefrences. What kind of cory did you get?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Agree again. Corys are shoaling fish that must be in groups to be "happy" which means less stress and better health. In a 10g you are limited. If it is one of the three dwarf species, a group of 7 is fine. If one of the more common "average" species, I would have 3, 4 or 5 depending upon the species [some remain relatively small]. Most of the available species are in our profiles, so you can read more there.


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> Yeah that is okay as far as stocking goes. However, it depends on what kind of cory you got if you will be able to have enough, as cories like groups of a minimum of 4-6. In a 10 gal I would think you might be able to get 3 in there safely...as 3 is better than one for their group prefrences. What kind of cory did you get?


OK GOOD! so the stocking is fine... i have a speckled cory i believe its called.. they dont get big. I have a heater and keep the temp on 78, and an aqueon filter for up to 30 gallons, 3 fake plants, and a cave. I have gravel for the substrate, but I heard that isn't really good for corys, so I was thinking of getting some sand and putting it under the cave over the gravel because he loves it in there. I also got a shrimp too in there. So maybe I will get 1 more cory to make it 2 since they will be buddies? Is that ok?


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

ruby716 said:


> OK GOOD! so the stocking is fine... i have a speckled cory i believe its called.. they dont get big. I have a heater and keep the temp on 78, and an aqueon filter for up to 30 gallons, 3 fake plants, and a cave. I have gravel for the substrate, but I heard that isn't really good for corys, so I was thinking of getting some sand and putting it under the cave over the gravel because he loves it in there. I also got a shrimp too in there. So maybe I will get 1 more cory to make it 2 since they will be buddies? Is that ok?


I would strive to make it at least 3 cories, as they prefer grouping verses pairing. 

Depends on the gravel. If the gravel is smooth with no sharp edges they will be fine (my cories are on gravel). However, I do think its important to provide them with a smooth surface, such as a log I have in my tank they are in. Even though sand is generally preferred by almost all bottom dwellers, cories are adaptable and are less likely to cut themselves on rounded gravel like loaches might/will. 

Your cory loves it in the cave because he doesnt have the security of a group. Once you add at least 2 more, you will notice a difference in his personality, socialness, and playfulness. 

Heater is set at a nice temp. And I like that you have a good filter on the tank. 

What kind of shrimp did you get?


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> I would strive to make it at least 3 cories, as they prefer grouping verses pairing.
> 
> Depends on the gravel. If the gravel is smooth with no sharp edges they will be fine (my cories are on gravel). However, I do think its important to provide them with a smooth surface, such as a log I have in my tank they are in. Even though sand is generally preferred by almost all bottom dwellers, cories are adaptable and are less likely to cut themselves on rounded gravel like loaches might/will.
> 
> ...


hmmm idk if its smooth. the piece are all different shapes. i have a cave which i think is smooth.. smoother than the gravel.. but i still am gunna put some sand in 1 spot of the tank.. i got shrimp pellets for bottom feeder fish and i put 2 in there and the platies go after it and nip at it lol!! they dont let the cory get to it =(


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> I would strive to make it at least 3 cories, as they prefer grouping verses pairing.
> 
> Depends on the gravel. If the gravel is smooth with no sharp edges they will be fine (my cories are on gravel). However, I do think its important to provide them with a smooth surface, such as a log I have in my tank they are in. Even though sand is generally preferred by almost all bottom dwellers, cories are adaptable and are less likely to cut themselves on rounded gravel like loaches might/will.
> 
> ...


its an amano shrimp


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

ruby716 said:


> its an amano shrimp


Cool, I have heard good things about them...I have only kept ghost shrimp back in the day...hoping to get into shrimp later this summer. 

Any tank pics?


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> Cool, I have heard good things about them...I have only kept ghost shrimp back in the day...hoping to get into shrimp later this summer.
> 
> Any tank pics?


yea ghost shrimp are kool.. i love them! i havent taken any pics yet from my camera but i will tomorrow and post some on here! 

can the platies get sick though if they nibble on the bottom feeder shrimp pellets? i already fed them a couple times today and i dont want to overfeed them but it looks like theyre hungry


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

ruby716 said:


> yea ghost shrimp are kool.. i love them! i havent taken any pics yet from my camera but i will tomorrow and post some on here!
> 
> can the platies get sick though if they nibble on the bottom feeder shrimp pellets? i already fed them a couple times today and i dont want to overfeed them but it looks like theyre hungry


I highly doubt the platies would get sick from the shrimp pellets. I feed sinking shrimp pellets to my 29g tank daily...my guppies, molly, cories, and neons all nibble on the pellets...the whole tank actually eats about 10-15 of these pellets a day...plus 4 veggie rounds...freeze-dried bloodworms, flakes, sinking granuals...and the once every week or two serving of frozen brine shrimp. 

Most fish act as though they are hungry all the time. I do suggest feeding twice a day in small amounts...as much as they will eat within about 3 mins or so. At first it might take some practice, but eventually you will be able to eyeball exactly how much to feed each time. 

Cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> I highly doubt the platies would get sick from the shrimp pellets. I feed sinking shrimp pellets to my 29g tank daily...my guppies, molly, cories, and neons all nibble on the pellets...the whole tank actually eats about 10-15 of these pellets a day...plus 4 veggie rounds...freeze-dried bloodworms, flakes, sinking granuals...and the once every week or two serving of frozen brine shrimp.
> 
> Most fish act as though they are hungry all the time. I do suggest feeding twice a day in small amounts...as much as they will eat within about 3 mins or so. At first it might take some practice, but eventually you will be able to eyeball exactly how much to feed each time.
> 
> Cant wait to see the pics.



ok good! they are still nibbling on the 1... its funny to watch lol.. they are always pooping too, but i only feed them twice a day. Ive been feeding them 2 different types of flakes I have.. both aqueon, but one of them is a color enhancer, tropical granules, and frozen blood worms.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

ruby716 said:


> ok good! they are still nibbling on the 1... its funny to watch lol.. they are always pooping too, but i only feed them twice a day. Ive been feeding them 2 different types of flakes I have.. both aqueon, but one of them is a color enhancer, tropical granules, and frozen blood worms.


 
Sounds like good food. You might consider a veggie round/algae disc in the diet, at least for the cory... I recommend Hikari's Veggie Rounds...they sink all the time and break down nicely without turning into a white fuzz ball if not eaten or removed.


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> Sounds like good food. You might consider a veggie round/algae disc in the diet, at least for the cory... I recommend Hikari's Veggie Rounds...they sink all the time and break down nicely without turning into a white fuzz ball if not eaten or removed.



oh ok i will def. look into that! here are some pics.. i used my cam on my computer and it came out kind of fuzzy b/c my camera was dead, so im gunna put some more clearer ones on here tomorrow.


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> Sounds like good food. You might consider a veggie round/algae disc in the diet, at least for the cory... I recommend Hikari's Veggie Rounds...they sink all the time and break down nicely without turning into a white fuzz ball if not eaten or removed.



i also just got 1 more plant and its a live one! its called a corkscrew.. i wanted to get 1 more small plant for the middle part of the tank and i thought this one was nice. i like the real grass kinda look


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

That's a very nice aquascape, nice work ruby.

Byron.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

I agree, the aquascape is breathtaking! You out did yourself! 

A small plant for the front that doesnt mind gravel too much is a crypt wendtii...I have 5 at the moment, and they all use to be in gravel and grew great...just like 2 wks ago did they get a sand set up.


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> I agree, the aquascape is breathtaking! You out did yourself!
> 
> A small plant for the front that doesnt mind gravel too much is a crypt wendtii...I have 5 at the moment, and they all use to be in gravel and grew great...just like 2 wks ago did they get a sand set up.



thank you to both! i love staring at it.. i fall asleep watching them swim around .. well im not getting any more plants as of now.. i got the 1 live plant, a corkscrew it is called. hopefully it stays alive! ive never had a live plant before.. but ive researched about it and got it at the fish store i always go to. the guy i know there said you really dont do anything with plants, they kind of just grow on there own and do their own thing, but they need light. and obviously the water parameters need to be good. but i thought that they needed plant food or something lol.. anyway, i read that you shouldnt cover the crown of the plant. i wasnt sure what that was, and then i searched it and it said it is the part where the stem meets the plant?? so i took a bit of gravel off because i had covered i think too much, and now the way bottom of the plant is kind of sticking out of the gravel. hopefully i have it planted right. here is what it looks like now.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

I dont get too deep with plant knowledge... but I will say I just bury mine as I feel looks good, make sure they get light, make sure there arent any live plant eating fish or inverts in my tank, and once a week put in fertilizer (I use API's Leaf Zone Pro Series...for the moment, I actually really like it though). With only one plant, I dont know if you NEED ferts, I dont put any ferts in my 29g as there is only one live plant in there...but I make sure to use ferts in my 15g as there is like 7 live plants (will have even more next week, probably adding 4-7 new plants). 

Byron is the member I would go to with plant questions...there are a few others, but I know he is subscribed to this thread since he has posted in it


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

That plant doesn't look like a corkscrew vallisneria (Vallisneria americana var. biwaensis) it looks more like jungle vallisneria (Vallisneria americana gigantea). You may want to look that up online for photo id.

One thing I can tell you about the vals, including the jungle val, is that it likes to be crowded. A single plant seldom thrives on its own, but when closely planted with a lot more of its own kind, tends to grow rapidly and spread easily via runners that produce new shoots that start out at the base of the plant and travel through the gravel and eventually poke through. At the store we sold them in groups of 5 because there was a better chance they would thrive and spread in a customer's tank that way vs a single plant. I have never had any luck trying to grow a single val plant by itself, but when grouped with others of its species, it grew and spread pretty quick.

In regards to fertilizers... please remember that fish waste is a plant fertilizer. If you add too much in nutrients to a tank without enough plants to utilize them, you will end up with algae issues instead of good plant growth. If you are concerned about this plant needing more nutrients you might want to try Flourenette A tabs by Sera. You can target the specific plant this way by inserting the tab (or partial tab) into the gravel near its roots. I have seldom ever used ferts in any of my planted tanks, found no need... but the few times I have, these tabs worked very well. We also used them in the store show tanks where there weren't many fish and had amazing results there too.


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

bettababy said:


> That plant doesn't look like a corkscrew vallisneria (Vallisneria americana var. biwaensis) it looks more like jungle vallisneria (Vallisneria americana gigantea). You may want to look that up online for photo id.
> 
> One thing I can tell you about the vals, including the jungle val, is that it likes to be crowded. A single plant seldom thrives on its own, but when closely planted with a lot more of its own kind, tends to grow rapidly and spread easily via runners that produce new shoots that start out at the base of the plant and travel through the gravel and eventually poke through. At the store we sold them in groups of 5 because there was a better chance they would thrive and spread in a customer's tank that way vs a single plant. I have never had any luck trying to grow a single val plant by itself, but when grouped with others of its species, it grew and spread pretty quick.
> 
> In regards to fertilizers... please remember that fish waste is a plant fertilizer. If you add too much in nutrients to a tank without enough plants to utilize them, you will end up with algae issues instead of good plant growth. If you are concerned about this plant needing more nutrients you might want to try Flourenette A tabs by Sera. You can target the specific plant this way by inserting the tab (or partial tab) into the gravel near its roots. I have seldom ever used ferts in any of my planted tanks, found no need... but the few times I have, these tabs worked very well. We also used them in the store show tanks where there weren't many fish and had amazing results there too.


thats so funny you said that b/c i was thinking the same thing that it didnt look like a corkscrew. the jungle one looks exactly like it. ok i will think about getting some more then. yea i never overfeed the fish so i know im not putting too many nutrients in the tank.. ill def look into the tabs


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree that is not Corkscrew Vallisneria. Both Vallisneria species mentioned are in our profiles with photos and info on care. It might also be a Sagittaria, they are remarkably similar to Vallisneria in appearance. Sagittaria platyphylla perhaps, maybe even Sagittaria subulata though the latter grows much narrower leaves for me. I can't see the leaf veining well enough in the photo.

With only that plant you may not need supplemental fertilization. Leave the substrate near the plant alone (no vacuuming) so the organics can be broken down by the bacteria to feed the plant. The growth pattern will indicate if anything is needed.

Byron.


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

Byron said:


> I agree that is not Corkscrew Vallisneria. Both Vallisneria species mentioned are in our profiles with photos and info on care. It might also be a Sagittaria, they are remarkably similar to Vallisneria in appearance. Sagittaria platyphylla perhaps, maybe even Sagittaria subulata though the latter grows much narrower leaves for me. I can't see the leaf veining well enough in the photo.
> 
> With only that plant you may not need supplemental fertilization. Leave the substrate near the plant alone (no vacuuming) so the organics can be broken down by the bacteria to feed the plant. The growth pattern will indicate if anything is needed.
> 
> Byron.


can i vacuum other parts of the aqaurium, just not near the plant? I vacuum the gravel once a month, is that enough?


----------



## martian123 (May 21, 2011)

Dont !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The barb will eat the platies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

